# Anyone had treatment at the North West Clinic?



## Flixy (Jun 11, 2013)

Hey everyone

I'm new here and decided to join as I wanted to get a local perspective on treatment. I've been seeing a wonderful gynae at 352 Lisburn road who diagnosed my PCOS (wasn't a surprise). I've had a HSG on the NHS which showed my tubes were ultimately clear but the dye was slow to travel out so I've been sent for a lap and dye with ovarian drilling with Dr Moohan at the North West Clinic next week. 

Basically if anyone has had treatment there or a lap and dye anywhere, I'd be grateful for some information on what to expect and what, if anything I can do to make the recovery a bit quicker. I'm having the procedure on a Friday, am I being too optimistic to want to go to work on Monday? (Office job)

Thanks in advance!


----------



## joanne2001 (Jan 24, 2011)

Hi Flixy

I have had a dye test twice before in Newry, for this I just took two ibuprofen 20 minutes before and was fine, it was a little painful but was over very quickly.

When you say lap, do you mean a laparoscopy?? I had a laparoscopy and hysterscopy in 2011 in the royal, for endo, I was told to stay off work for 4weeks, i didn't know this until the day after the op, as they done quite a bit of work on me.  Not sure of this helps!!!

Joanne x


----------



## Leo76 (May 16, 2013)

Hi Flixy

I had a laparoscopy and dye test done a few years ago in the RVH - I was quite sore and stiff afterwards & had to take over a week off work to fully recover. But everyone is different so you might bounce back quicker than I did! Good luck

L x


----------



## Jillyhen (Dec 17, 2009)

Hi
We have seen Dr Moohan in Ballykelly for advice and for once we came out feeling very positive such a lovely man. I recently had a hysteroscopy done by him.

Wish we had saw him years ago

Good luck

Jillyhen


----------



## Flixy (Jun 11, 2013)

Thankyou for all your helpful replies-I had my laparoscopy and ovarian drilling today and was so glad to hear that my Fallopian tubes were clear, I don't have endo and my womb is normal (it was thought I had a bicornate uterus).

The north west independent clinic was fantastic, the level if care and attention was second to none and Dr Moohan is a really lovely man! I'm a bit sore at my wound sites but feeling well and positive for the future!


----------

